# Possum vs Chicken



## KEW_Farms

This may seem like a dumb question, but do possums eat chickens? The reason I am asking is that is that we had a bird torn to peices in the back yard a couple weeks ago. Over the course of 7 days, we trapped 5 possums. I suspected it was a racoon, but for the past three days the trap has been dry...certainly no sign of sneaky pete. So now I am wondering if it was the possums the whole time.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Yes, possums do eat chickens.


----------



## KEW_Farms

Tell tell signs? Could they catch them in an open area?

The worst part of it all is my 4 year old daughter said...Dad I think the possums ate the chickens...yeah yeah yeah, ok. No I hear a "I told you" coming.


----------



## Zilli

I'm not so sure that the 'possums are the culprits or the evil ne'er-do-wells that many think they are.

I tend to think that the fact they are scavengers is what gets them into trouble - that they are more likely cleaning up the leftovers of the more likely suspects, like raccoons, and that the 'possums end up taking the rap for the dirty deeds.

I've had 'possums show up here and cause absolutely no problems with my birds. In fact, I feed them - I put out dog food - and after a week or two of hanging around, they move on (they are transient).

I also think they are somewhat lazy and slow and aren't really equipped physically to take down full grown and fast birds (perhaps hens on nests and/or young birds - perhaps). They are also opportunistic and are going to go after the easiest food that is going to present the least resistance - such as your garbage.

Anyway, I am a bit of a defender of the ugly marsupial - I even have a bumper sticker on my car that states, "I Brake for 'Possums."

Raccoons are for more capable of doing major damage, in my opinion.


----------



## lexa

while possums would eat chicken they do not go after them necessarily. They are opprtunist feeders and eat things that are easy to get like eggs, chicks and dead things. It is possible that they found a dead chicken and were feeding on it, but most likely they did not kill it. They are not fast enough to chase down a chicken, nether are racoons. They both hunt at night when birds are asleep and easy to get.
If it was torn to pieces and in the open, I would suspect a dog or two. At least that is what happened when my cocker and JRT decided to "play" with ducks. 
What is killing my hens?


----------



## Chaty

Sounds like a Owl or Raccoon that would do that type of damage. Possums are lazy and usually only eat what is leftover from something else doing the deed. They like roadkilll best of all that is why you see so many killed on the road. I have more problems with hawks and Owls than possums. Dont care from possums they spread diseases to horses.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I used to believe that possums were lazy and dont kill chickens until I saw it with my own eyes.

They would RATHER eat catfood or eggs, but if it isnt available they will make a quick meal of your birds.

Also, they can move pretty quickly when they want to.

I do NOT brake for possums. :angel:


----------



## unregistered41671

I like em. Maybe that is why they call me "Possum Belly".


----------



## KSALguy

torn appart is not a possum, thats more **** or owl, **** will kill and tear appart and leave to go on to the next bird to kill, they will eat parts of each, owl will kill eat and leave the extra bits scatterd but will only kill one at a time till full, possum will start eating at the soft underbelly at the back of the bird, will kill at night mostly while the birds are roosting, feral cats are also a problem but will normally carry the meal off some place to eat safely,


----------



## KEW_Farms

Tonight we came home to find the chickens roosting high and a **** wondering around trying to get to them. I grabbed the chickens and tossed them in the coop one by one. Set our sardine baited trap and sat down to watch a movie. The rabbits started making a racket thumping on thier cages, so I check the trap to find our chicken murderer behing bars. He weighed in at 27 pounds and was meaner than this guy: :flame:

I think the possum were eating our eggs, but there is no doubt this is the guy that has been killing our chickens. Good riddance.


----------

